# HK/Glock/Sig



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a thing for 1911s but I have a bigger thing for 45 ACPs in general. I own a Glock 21 and a Sig P220 and I'm very happy with both. 
I was browsing the net this morning and an HK USP 45 ACP caught my eye. It looks as good as my Sig and the price is very reasonable so it may end up on my waiting list.
I am interested in opinions on how the HK measures up to the Glock and the Sig. Both positive and negative opinions are welcome.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I maintain that always using the same "platform" makes the shooter more proficient than does switching from one to another, to another, to another.

But that's just me.
Your mileage may vary.

Truth: We also own revolvers, and DAO semi-autos, and even one manually-operated repeater.
But still, I'm a single-action semi-auto kind of guy, and Jean is a DAO semi-auto girl.


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I maintain that always using the same "platform" makes the shooter more proficient than does switching from one to another, to another, to another.
> 
> But that's just me.
> Your mileage may vary.
> ...


+1


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

PhuBai70 said:


> how the measures up to the Glock and the Sig.


Well, all three are excellent proven pistols. The H&K USP 45 is practically an indestructible tank with a long proven track record of military testing and deployment with special ops, etc.....So, yes, the H&K definitely measures up, if not surpasses .


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks, denner12.
I've heard good things over the years about Heckler & Koch but never known anyone personally that owned one so I never got any first hand information. Being used by the military is always a good recommendation. 
I also noticed the compact version that looked interesting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

People have been shooting 45 super in their HK USPs. It is a great gun.

I have owned 10-12 HKs over the years (I forget the exact number). I have two - my carry gun for almost 5 years now is the HK P2000 9mm DA/SA. The P2000 is my favorite of any HKs I have owned.

I like the USP, and always wanted one in 45. But the grip is just too big for my hands. 

As for what was said above - if all your guns are DA/SA - then the platform doesn't matter as much. So, nothing wrong with trying other brands.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> Thanks, denner12.
> I've heard good things over the years about Heckler & Koch but never known anyone personally that owned one so I never got any first hand information. Being used by the military is always a good recommendation.
> I also noticed the compact version that looked interesting.


I've got 6 of them.

Every one of them has worked straight outta' the box with all types of ammo. I can't say enough good things about HK's line of pistols. They are thee best polymer framed pistols on the market. PERIOD! In fact HK was the first company to produce the first striker fired polymer framed pistol, the VP70 twelve years before Glock. They also made a selective fire version for the military.

The USP 45, HK 45 C and P2000SK 40 are all DA/SA pistols. The VP series are all striker's. The VP series come with interchangeable backstraps and side panels that can be changed to fit your hand. I'm hoping that they will come out with a VP 45 SK or at least a VP 40 SK? These things fit your hand like a glove.

Out of the VP series I like the VP 9 SK the best. It gives you more options. It is the most concealable when using a flush fitting magazine yet you can use the higher capacity magazines of its full sized brothers. The magazine shown in the picture is a 13 round with a finger extension. The gun comes with a 10 round flush fit magazine and a 10 round magazine with a finger extension. The full size VP 9 comes with two 15 round magazines the VP 40 with two 13 round magazines.

The HK 45C comes with two interchangeable backstraps and two 8 round magazines, one with a finger extension and one flush fitting. Same for the USP 45 except the USP has a fixed grip frame.
Both can use the 10 round magazines of their full sized brothers. Both have a frame mounted de-cocker/safety lever. They can be carried hammer down as a DA/SA or in SA mode (condition one) hammer cocked with the safety on like a 1911.

The P2000SK is a DA/SA only. There is no manual safety. It can not be carried safely in condition one. It has a de-cocking switch mounted in the frame alongside the hammer. I have the P2000SK 40. It comes with two 9 round magazines, one flush fit and the other with a finger extension. It too can use the 12 round magazines from it's full size brother.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

How many gun safes do you own, desertman? 
When I'm asking for opinions about a gun and someone says they have six and like them all then that's all I need to hear.
Thanks for the pics and detailed descriptions.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> How many gun safes do you own, desertman?
> When I'm asking for opinions about a gun and someone says they have six and like them all then that's all I need to hear.
> Thanks for the pics and detailed descriptions.


I have 3. I started out with a Treadlock Security Chest. Then as I acquired more guns I bought what they call a residential security container (RSC). From there a REAL SAFE made of plate steel that weighs as much as a car. Obviously how you store your firearms will depend on how many guns you own. But the important thing is to do all you can to ensure that they do not fall into the wrong hands, whether you have one gun or a hundred.

Well I do have a wide variety of guns. I've shot and worked on my own guns for the greater part of my life. I try to give people an accurate assessment of the ones that I own. I'm glad that you appreciate that. Hopefully that will save you from from buying something that you'll later on regret.

But you've got to make a list and go out and check them all out for yourself and read the opinions of others as well. But whatever you do make sure you buy something from a reputable manufacturer. If it's good enough for the military and law enforcement agencies, then chances are that it will more than likely be good enough for civilians as well.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

When I first started accumulating guns I kept them in the hard plastic boxes that they came in. I bought a bunch of brass padlocks keyed alike. That kept anyone from fooling around with them but they could easily be stolen if someone broke in when no one was home.
Eventually I bought a real safe that is 60" x 30" x 27" and holds 26 guns, maybe more if you squeeze them in. It's really nice and I like it a lot but it's almost full. 
I don't know a lot about a wide variety of guns but I try to know as much as I can about the guns that I own. If someone likes a particular gun in my collection I can tell them enough about it so they can decide if it's something they might want to buy (not mine, they'll have to find one somewhere else).
I do have a list and right now there are six guns on it. Four are definite purchases and I'm still looking into the other two. It will take me six months to buy those because of the ridiculous thirty days between gun purchases law we have.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> When I first started accumulating guns I kept them in the hard plastic boxes that they came in. I bought a bunch of brass padlocks keyed alike. That kept anyone from fooling around with them but they could easily be stolen if someone broke in when no one was home.
> Eventually I bought a real safe that is 60" x 30" x 27" and holds 26 guns, maybe more if you squeeze them in. It's really nice and I like it a lot but it's almost full.
> I don't know a lot about a wide variety of guns but I try to know as much as I can about the guns that I own. If someone likes a particular gun in my collection I can tell them enough about it so they can decide if it's something they might want to buy (not mine, they'll have to find one somewhere else).
> I do have a list and right now there are six guns on it. Four are definite purchases and I'm still looking into the other two. *It will take me six months to buy those because of the ridiculous thirty days between gun purchases law we have.*


If I lived where you do I probably wouldn't have at least half the guns I do now. I'd love to know what affect those asinine laws have on the criminal misuse of firearms? You've still gotta' fill out Form 4473 and undergo a NICS check, and deal with all the other bullsh*t. After all that you've still gotta' wait 30 days? All private sales in California have to be done through a federally licensed dealer too.


California Gun Laws. The sale of all firearms, including private sales, must be processed through a licensed and certified firearms dealer of California. An actual application must be filled for the sale of a fire arm with an authorized dealer; this also extends to any transfers of ownership, loans, and rentals as well. 
Purchasing a firearm in California is not a simple process. First, any individual seeking to purchase a firearm within the state of California must provide appropriate identification; either a driver's license or state-issued I.D. card, and another form providing proof of residence in the state. People who are not residents of the state of California will not be able to purchase firearms within its borders. A Handgun Safety Certificate must also be obtained in order to purchase a firearm, specifically handguns, which is given only after successfully passing a written test.

*California Gun Laws - Gun | Laws.com*
gun.laws.com/state-gun-laws/california-gun-laws


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Obviously, the 'no private sales' law is to stop you from buying a gun at a gun show or from your neighbor or from a friend at work. The government wants to know exactly who owns what guns so they want a record of all sales. They've also been complaining for years that if you have to pass a test to drive a car then you should have to pass a test to own a gun. So now you have to pass a forty question test in order to receive your Firearms Safety Certificate which you have to show every time you buy a gun or ammunition. 
If there's been an outbreak of crime in my son's neighborhood I can't loan him one of my guns so he can protect himself and his family. We would have to go through a licensed and certified firearms dealer before I could loan him a gun. That means he would have to pass the safety test and receive his certificate before he could even borrow a gun. A background check is now required just to buy ammunition. The thirty day wait between gun purchases is simply to slow you down from owning too many guns. 
Does all this sound ridiculous to you? It's all part of the gun grabbers plan. They know they can't stop people from buying guns but they want to make it as difficult as possible so that some people just won't go through all the hassle. They feel that if they can stop just a few people from buying a gun then it will be a victory for their side.


----------



## caanuride (Mar 23, 2019)

I, like Desertman, own a pretty nice collection of HK's. Love them all. I have a USP compact in both the 9 and the 40 and they are absolutely built like tanks. The 9mm is a LEM (Double action only) and the 40 is SA/DA. I actually think the SA/DA trigger is nicer, although the DA pull is pretty tough. I am sure a USP 45 compact will eventually find it's way into my collection. If you're big on the 45 ACP, I would also look at the HK 45 Compact as well. I don't have that one either (yet), but it's frame is similar to the P2000 which I really like. It's all about what fits your hand. If you like a "beefier" grip, then the USP would be your best choice. If you like a little slimmer, then the 45c might be the way to go.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I just checked out the USP 45 Compact and it is a nice looking gun. In the pictures I saw it looks like there are two styles of magazines. One is a flat bottom that fits flush and the other extends in front I assume to act as a finger rest. I like the look of the flat bottom but I would have to hold the gun to see if I preferred the extra length for my little finger.
I've been looking at the Colt Compact Commander and the Springfield Range Officer Compact so the USP Compact is now on that list.
Of course the full size USP would come first.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PhuBai70 said:


> I just checked out the USP 45 Compact and it is a nice looking gun. In the pictures I saw it looks like there are two styles of magazines. One is a flat bottom that fits flush and the other extends in front I assume to act as a finger rest. I like the look of the flat bottom but I would have to hold the gun to see if I preferred the extra length for my little finger.
> I've been looking at the Colt Compact Commander and the Springfield Range Officer Compact so the USP Compact is now on that list.
> Of course the full size USP would come first.


You can just buy the different magazine plates and change any mag into either one that is flat or with the finger rest


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

You're right, Shipwreck. After I posted I watched a couple of videos and they said the same thing. 
Having a choice is always a good thing.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

It's all been said,


----------



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

I've owned all three. I HATE glocks. I've owned a couple of Sig 220's over the years and I liked them. They fit my hand and I shot them well. 

My current .45 is a full size HK.45. Accurate and as reliable as the sunrise. It conceals OWB untucked as well as my VP9 or HK P30. 

Between the 220 and the HK45, it is a near toss-up going to HK, in IMO.


----------

